# A 220v plug on a 110v dryer??



## Brandiland (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi. I just purchased a Vastex D-1000 conveyor dryer. Everything on the dryer states it's a 110v dryer, (along with the bill) but the plug is for a 220v. Is that a thing? Has that happened to anyone else who purchased the D-1000? I emailed the company I purchased the dryer from, but haven't heard back yet. I was just curious, as this seems like a big inconvenience to have to buy a converter for something that could have just come with the correct plug.


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandiland said:


> Hi. I just purchased a Vastex D-1000 conveyor dryer. Everything on the dryer states it's a 110v dryer, (along with the bill) but the plug is for a 220v. Is that a thing? Has that happened to anyone else who purchased the D-1000? I emailed the company I purchased the dryer from, but haven't heard back yet. I was just curious, as this seems like a big inconvenience to have to buy a converter for something that could have just come with the correct plug.


Are you sure it is a 220 plug and not a 20anp 110 plug?


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

could be a 30 amp 110 volt plug also.


----------



## Brandiland (Oct 30, 2017)

crazymike said:


> Are you sure it is a 220 plug and not a 20anp 110 plug?


Yes, positive. It has a vertical, horizontal and ground prong. I even confirmed with an electrician.


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

It's a 120v 240v would have horizontal prong on the right and there would be no ground. I have owned and familiar with the unit.


----------



## Brandiland (Oct 30, 2017)

I confirmed it's a NEMA 5-20p plug. Ok, so now I guess my question is, do I get a 15 amp to 20 amp adapter cord, OR do I install a new outlet? Are there any pros and cons to the two? Herokid, what did you do?


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

You need 20 amp service to run the dryer. Don’t risk burning your shop (or worse, your home!) down by using cheater adapters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

Put a 20 amp service for that unit. try to make sure it is a dedicated circuit for that dryer only. Run a new line if you have to. Don't skimp, not worth the downside.


----------



## Brandiland (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok, so I wanted to follow up since I now have everything resolved. I had an electrician come out (who also happens to be the inspector for the city). I explained to him that I needed a plug for the D-1000 and that I also had an adapter as an alternative route. He inspected the plug and the adapter and stated since there was no conversion taking place, that (specific) adapter would absolutely be ok to use. I was fully prepared for the "those will kill you", "that will cause a fire", "Never use those" speech, but he didn't say that at all. I've been hearing everywhere to not use the extender, but I could never get an answer as to why, especially since there was no conversion taking place. He explained that some people think they're getting the right converter or adapter, when really they needed something different. Then it catches fire and suddenly it's the adapter's fault. lol. 
We discussed future projects like designating the circuits and adding another 220v outlet, among other things. Since he was already there, I had him go ahead and just install the plug in the wall. I am already using a 20 amp service for that outlet, so nothing else needed to be done. My dryer is now up and running great. He even discussed needing t-shirts made and he's glad he found me. Today was a win/win.


----------

